# Ping i15 Driver anyone tested one.



## stevek1969 (Jan 16, 2010)

Has any one on here got one or tested one and what are your thoughts ,it does look like a total bomber.


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm gonna wait til I get to Walton Heath to have a go  

They do look the nuts with that dark face though


----------



## bobmac (Jan 16, 2010)

Has any one on here got one or tested one and what are your thoughts ,it does look like a total bomber.
		
Click to expand...

Don't discount the G15 though


----------



## algar5 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm with you on i15 haven't tried one out but it looks the business and it certainly seems to get good reviews. I'm interested as well to hear from anyone who has one or indeed just tested one.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm gonna wait til I get to Walton Heath to have a go  

They do look the nuts with that dark face though
		
Click to expand...

Lucky get ,always someone has to rub it in


----------



## JustOne (Jan 16, 2010)

Algar,
How much does a Ping Rapture V2 9 Diamana Blueboard 63g Stiff set you back?


----------



## percy_layer (Jan 16, 2010)

I've got one, an 8.5 with a stiff shaft. I still prefer the look of the G10 but the new I15 performs better for me, it has a great shaft that reduces backspin which was always a problem for me. I could just have easily gone for a custom shaft in a G15 but the head looked just a bit closed to me when addressing the ball.
Hope this helps


----------



## algar5 (Jan 16, 2010)

Algar,
How much does a Ping Rapture V2 9 Diamana Blueboard 63g Stiff set you back?
		
Click to expand...

Got a second hand one, excellent condition for Â£135. Think they are about Â£250 brand new.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm gonna wait til I get to Walton Heath to have a go  

Click to expand...

That's funny.
So am I


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2010)

I've hit both at AG and to be fair I didn't like the G15 at all and much preferred the G10. The I15 I actually hit better but wasn't form em. Not sure why apart from I seemed to fade everything. It does look the business behind the ball and those lucky enough to be at Walton Heath are in for a treat trying it


----------



## rickg (Jan 16, 2010)

Steve, I've got the 9.5 deg with the lower launch angle UST AXIVcore Tour Red 69 shaft. I absolutely love it!!

I was looking for a more penetrating ball flight as I've always had a high ball flight and I've found it with this club. It has a lovely solid sound off the tee.

Homer, it's set up with a slight draw bias to aid workability which might possibly explain why you hit a few fades with it.

It has a longer hosel so can be adjusted (not DIY) if required.


 Drivers I have previously owned are Callaway Great Big Bertha & ERC II, Ping G10, Nike STR8fit, and I would have to say that this is better than all of them, (although I did had a very special fondness for my ERC II before they banned them!!)
It's hard to make comparisons with length yet due to the ground conditions, but my early thoughts are that it is definitely longer than my Nike, and probably longer than my G10. I think I've found one that's gong to stay in the bag for a while with this one.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cheers for the reply guys , i think i'll take one out as a demo and see how i get on with it ,it does look good tho.Have a 909 D2 with a Voodoo shaft in it which seems a bit dead and am falling out of love with it, wasn't going to change but am easily swayed.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2010)

I quite like the sound of the 11 degree one with the Mamiya shaft option in regular for doddery old buggers......

Wonder if they'll have one in the tour truck at Walton Heath????


----------



## thecraw (Jan 17, 2010)

Hold the bus Steve!

Flashback to Dundonald and just remember how good the Rapture V2 felt in your hands, its a beautiful, sexy club, just designed for your needs!!!

I may know a man who may just have one for sale after the 7th April!!!

(mates rates!)


----------



## JustOne (Jan 17, 2010)

I really can't make up my mind... V2, G15 or i15?

I'll let the Ping guys decide


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 17, 2010)

Correct mate but you might need it after getting fitted with a 13 degree G15 with a senior shaft.  .

I know what your saying but the I15 looks the business.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 17, 2010)

Think I'll just take a sneaky wee look at the Ping website and drool at all these WRX shaft options! Voodoo, mmmmm, Matrix Ozik, mmmmmmm. Oh God this is going to be tough!

Have a wee think Steve a Rapture V2 is what your missing!


----------



## CrapHacker (Jan 18, 2010)

I really can't make up my mind... V2, G15 or i15?

I'll let the Ping guys decide 

Click to expand...








Yeah, I'm sure you'd take it with no argument if they suggest the 'Super Game Improvement' Rapture V2.

There's only one guy on our team they're going to offer that baby to


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'm sure you'd take it with no argument if they suggest the 'Women's Game Improvement' Rhapsody.

There's only one guy on our team they're going to offer that baby to  

Click to expand...

I reckon a Rhapsody with a soft shaft would do you just fine


----------



## SimonC (Jan 18, 2010)

Think I'll just take a sneaky wee look at the Ping website and drool at all these WRX shaft options! Voodoo, mmmmm, Matrix Ozik, mmmmmmm. Oh God this is going to be tough!

Have a wee think Steve a Rapture V2 is what your missing!
		
Click to expand...

Rapture V2 is the pick of the bunch for me. I'm just getting mine re-shafted with a Matrix Ozik X-Con 6 extra stiff I bought brand new for Â£120.00   good times! 

I would go to Gainsborough if possible as they will give you a proper fitting, then you will know you have the correct driver for your swing characteristics.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 18, 2010)

Think I'll just take a sneaky wee look at the Ping website and drool at all these WRX shaft options! Voodoo, mmmmm, Matrix Ozik, mmmmmmm. Oh God this is going to be tough!

Have a wee think Steve a Rapture V2 is what your missing!
		
Click to expand...

Rapture V2 is the pick of the bunch for me. I'm just getting mine re-shafted with a Matrix Ozik X-Con 6 extra stiff I bought brand new for Â£120.00   good times! 

I would go to Gainsborough if possible as they will give you a proper fitting, then you will know you have the correct driver for your swing characteristics.
		
Click to expand...


Or the Ping Tour van, I'm sure they will be just as good!


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 21, 2010)

Tested one today had a stiff shaft in it tried against my Titliest 909 D2 ,I was longer with the Titliest and i got a better flight ,so the moral of the story is the grass isn't greener on the other side ,and the Titliest will stay in the bag.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 21, 2010)

Tested one today had a stiff shaft in it tried against my Titliest 909 D2 ,I was longer with the Titliest and i got a better flight ,so the moral of the story is the grass isn't greener on the other side ,and the Titliest will stay in the bag.
		
Click to expand...

In my experience the launch monitor should be the judge. I thought my Titleist was going well, and long enough, until the launch monitor told me the Callaway I was testing was carrying 13yds further...... I simply couldn't tell that, from where I was standing both looked good


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with what your saying mate but hit 2 balls of every tee both the same type ,one with each driver and the Titliest was better . Maybe the shaft didnt suit me it was the UST Avix Red stiff and my Titliest is a Voodoo stiff. So the Titliest stays in the bag for another week.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 21, 2010)

Avix is a very stiff shaft from what I'm led to believe and if your Titleist is a Voodoo for Tetleist then I believe that this is even softer than a standard Voodoo.


Does that make sense to you? It does in my head!

V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969



V2 for Stevek1969


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 21, 2010)

V2 is the most unresponsive shaft I have ever tried. I wouldn't use it as a tent pole, let alone put a grip and head on it.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 22, 2010)

Not talking about a V2 shaft murph, its the Rapture V2 which Steve is gonna buy off of me!


V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969
V2 for Stevek1969


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 22, 2010)

Not talking about a V2 shaft murph, its the Rapture V2 which Steve is gonna buy off of me!
		
Click to expand...

Take no notice of Murph, he is worried about getting beat again on Sunday and his head is obviously elsewhere


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think not.

Hywell IS going to turn up this time.


----------



## HTL (Jan 22, 2010)

I think not.

Hywell IS going to turn up this time.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t know if im even going to turn up at the course! im meeting up with Smifffy on the way and following him!  

Any ideas for meeting places on the way?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2010)

The club house?

Don't let him sell you a car.


----------

